# Anybody know any ways?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anybody know how I can raise some money? I want that new PS3 Slim. I got about $60 at the moment. xD :clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sell off some things you don't need or use on craigslist.. That's what I do..


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I really don't have a lot of things. xD

Ohh I should sell my Xbox. The first one. xD


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Get a job!!! Haha I can't talk smack I'm looking for one now ahhhh


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

PBN said:


> I really don't have a lot of things. xD
> 
> Ohh I should sell my Xbox. The first one. xD


bring it to Gamestop they buy em back games too.

other than that IDK mow some lawns or something??


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Find a job. That's how I'd do it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I wanted to call this pet store not far from here. I'll probably call them tomorrow.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mow lawns for the low low 15 a pop just grind it out on a couple of weekends, make the neighborhood happy, and bring home a new ps3


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

They are no lawns that people will want cut close to me. xD


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just sold my xbox 360 to pay for half my camara. i have the original xbox with a lot of games, but i cant find my power cord that goes with it. and no stores i've been to carry it.

your good at making avatars, start doing custom designs for people on the board. make like a price sheet for people. that should be some good money if you did that.

good luck. i was going to sell my skateboard, but im trying to get nismo to pull me on it...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sell Plasma. You can donate baby batter. LOL J/K


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Donated ALOT of plasma in college!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

you said baby batter...hes 15! LMFAO..


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i just sold my xbox 360 to pay for half my camara. i have the original xbox with a lot of games, but i cant find my power cord that goes with it. and no stores i've been to carry it.
> 
> your good at making avatars, start doing custom designs for people on the board. make like a price sheet for people. that should be some good money if you did that.
> 
> good luck. i was going to sell my skateboard, but im trying to get nismo to pull me on it...


Umm, that gives me an idea to open a sig shop.


Sadie's Dad said:


> Sell Plasma. You can donate baby batter. LOL J/K


Can I at this age?



mygirlmaile said:


> you said baby batter...hes 15! LMFAO..


Doesn't mean I can't make babies.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> you said baby batter...hes 15! LMFAO..


Well he can donate 3 or 4 times a day then LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

PBN said:


> Umm, that gives me an idea to open a sig shop.
> 
> Can I at this age?
> 
> Doesn't mean I can't make babies.


I don't know it was to be funny LOL


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

, I'll look into that.

Also my sig shop is open. 

._.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

There is always the crap baby sitting jobs...I hate baby sitting...
Then what you can do is those the places like offices you can be one of those people who run out and get the food for lunch and bring it back for the workers. 
Then there is car pulls if your car is good in gas
Also there is car washes with some friends
Another would be dog walks

I can most likely keep on going but I think I shall stop there for now

EDITED


----------

